# How on earth did your guys get your tickets?



## tasel (2 August 2012)

I sometimes see tickets available, but by the time I finally log in, get the stupid words for security/spam purposes right... the tickets are gone!

Do you literally sit there and click the mouse every few seconds???


----------



## merlinsquest (2 August 2012)

There is a big glitch with the system tonight, my blackberry is showing Sunday sj tickets available, my laptop is showing Saturday.  If you tick the box to show available sessions only it shows Mon & Weds as unavailable.  I spent an hour last night, then it says no tickets, Tues am I kept getting as far as reserving tickets & then there weren't any, the whole thing is a complete farce.  Think will give up for tonight...


----------



## tasel (2 August 2012)

It's really annoying!!!

I applied for tickets first time round. We got my husband's beloved athletics tickets, but I got nada for the equestrian one. Guess I have to settle for Blenheim only this year (if that doesn't get cancelled like the other events)!!!


----------



## hcm88 (2 August 2012)

Apparently theres tickets for tomorrow's dressage on sale now if you're interested, all price brackets its showing for me. sadly i cant go i'm waiting for the finals to come on sale!

I got nothing in the first draw but managed to get eventing SJ in the resale, I was there refreshing page at 11am on the dot and managed to easily get them no issues at all. You've got to be on the ball and have a speedy internet connection!


----------



## tasel (2 August 2012)

Well, it's currently "requesting" tickets for me... whatever that means!!!


----------



## CalllyH (2 August 2012)

It's been requesting tickets for me for over half an hour, if it does that it normally means you won't get them


----------



## Fizz06 (2 August 2012)

It requested tickets for me for over 30mins but I'm now going to dressage individual finals on thurs!!!! So chuffed!!


----------



## merlinsquest (2 August 2012)

It requested for me for half an hour too, then surprise surprise no tickets found, the whole thing is an absolute joke.  The closest I came was Tuesday morning when we actually got as far as reserving tickets, don't think we'll be going.


----------



## tasel (2 August 2012)

It now says 1 minute waiting time... if I held my breath for this one minute, I'd be dead by now!!!

What kind of system is this??? Are there people on the other end trying to match requests with tickets? Sure feels like it!


----------



## armchair_rider (3 August 2012)

Dyslexic monkeys more like. My wait time is now going UP *facepalm*


----------



## tasel (3 August 2012)

Giving up now!!! How annoying!


----------



## KrujaaLass (3 August 2012)

Tried for penthalon. Waited for 30 mins then no tickets found. Also spent hours last night for no tickets. Did go to dressage today though with tickets we got in first round. What a system......


----------



## Pebble101 (3 August 2012)

I was finally successful last night - they tend to be put on at around 11pm (I think possibly a bit before last night)  And I was waiting for 25 minutes.  Make sure you have your credit card with you as there is a limited time to pay.


----------



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

There's some up for Dressage today now!


----------



## trottingon (3 August 2012)

Searched all day yesterday and day before for dressage tickets. Finally got done at midnight last night for today! Fantastic seats though, right at the front. Keep trying is all I can say&#128522;


----------



## HashRouge (3 August 2012)

I had the ticket checker running a few night ago when suddenly tickets for all SJ days showed as available! I think it was about 10.45pm (I highly recommend trying from about 10.30pm onward). I requested tickets for Monday, got through to the "requesting tickets" bit and honestly, even though it said wait time 15 mins, I ended up waiting for about half an hour. But the sale went through! I'd been trying every day for almost a week, so I do advise people to keep trying and don't despair on the "requesting tickets" bit until it actually says that there aren't any. Good luck everyone


----------



## doctordoolittle (3 August 2012)

I can't see how this is a fair system for people living outside of london - by the time you are actually confirmed being able to go then it may be too late to organise actually getting there - unless you just take all the time off work and go and camp in london!!

Interesting that you say you have managed to get tickets for next week though - as the only ones I've heard people being successful with are around midnight for the next day!


----------



## tasel (3 August 2012)

doctordoolittle said:



			I can't see how this is a fair system for people living outside of london - by the time you are actually confirmed being able to go then it may be too late to organise actually getting there - unless you just take all the time off work and go and camp in london!!

Interesting that you say you have managed to get tickets for next week though - as the only ones I've heard people being successful with are around midnight for the next day!
		
Click to expand...

Also unfair to those working full-time! I can't just get tickets for tomorrow at midnight, and tell my employer: "Sorry, can't go to work!"

That's why they kept on saying that really, it's mainly students and teachers who could go.


----------



## Karran (3 August 2012)

I've been really lucky with my tickets. I'd won day 2 of dressage in the original ballot, I worked at the Maritime Museum and they had been given a certain amount of tickets to give to staff - luckily I was awarded Eventing Showjumping 
Living in Greenwich meant they offered some to residents and I got the very last Cross Country ticket. 

I was talking to a friend in NZ about it, and last night I got a facebook PM from a friend of hers who is now in Edinburgh, offering me her spare ticket for SJ on Sunday.

I am so, so lucky!


----------



## merlinsquest (3 August 2012)

tasel said:



			Also unfair to those working full-time! I can't just get tickets for tomorrow at midnight, and tell my employer: "Sorry, can't go to work!"

That's why they kept on saying that really, it's mainly students and teachers who could go.
		
Click to expand...

Or the self employed like me if I could actually get a ticket, even if you request 1 ticket as they come up it still says no tickets available, I have tried 4 times this afternoon as they have come up & nothing


----------



## KrujaaLass (3 August 2012)

Met people on train who had booked through Thomas Cook. Spent night in premier Inn and just chose their tickets none of this lottery malarky or spending all night on site trying to chase unavailable tickets.


----------



## CalllyH (3 August 2012)

The Thomas cook packages were from £300 up to thousands of pounds


----------



## merlinsquest (3 August 2012)

Just got 4 tickets for tomorrow sj, can't believe it after hours & hours of trying.  So excited!!!!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (3 August 2012)

sj tickets there no... go go go!


----------



## armchair_rider (3 August 2012)

am trying to get some. 15 minute waiting time


----------

